# probleme avec genius apps



## mgbgt (3 Décembre 2012)

bonjours
j'ai téléchargé genius apps.l'application s 'est installée mais lécran genius apps a été installée ne peut être fermé quand j 'appui sur le bouton fermé il est gris et ne réagit pas .apple store est bloqué au second plan .comment faire?
merci par avance


----------

